# First big clip and other questions



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Alrighty... I'm curious as to a few things...

When is the right time to get rid of all the puppy fluff and clip them off into a style?

What were your dogs first clips & can I see some pictures or before & afters?

What makes a good coat? What does it feel like? I met a black toy with a very nice, soft coat. I want to be able to clip my dog into cool cuts, but I'd like a soft coat. Do I have to compromise with one or the other?


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no pics to post. I just want to say its really a matter of taste as to the clip you choose. poodle fur grows and grows. if you choose a style and you dont like it, wait a few weeks and try something new. I have seen many coat types and personalities of poodles (all sizes) through the years. because the fur grows continually, poodles do need regular grooming, and you definitely want to start them young and get them used to it. most breeders will clip puppies at least once before they leave mama. thats less than 8 weeks. in my shop, I encouraged puppies to visit and be groomed (as much as possible) as young as 8 weeks. some professional groomers wont groom puppies or kittens until 12 weeks or when they have certain vaccines. I will be a spoo owner very soon. my plan is to try as many styles as I can. I dont even think I answered your question. lol. just like to ramble on. 
I have never shown dogs but I think poos stay in a puppy cut to just over a year and then they get the continental, maybe thats a good guide to when.
have fun


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

When is the right time to get rid of all the puppy fluff and clip them off into a style? For a pet, it can be whenever you want it to be. My girl grows hair like crazy, so she had her first haircut at 12 weeks. I took length off the body but not the legs. By 6 months or so, I had her in a miami, then a german, then a modern, repeat cycle, lol. 


What makes a good coat? What does it feel like? I met a black toy with a very nice, soft coat. I want to be able to clip my dog into cool cuts, but I'd like a soft coat. Do I have to compromise with one or the other?
A harsher coat will yield beter results for grooming. It will have more body to it and be easier to scissor. My girl has very little harsh coat, mostly it is as soft as puppy hair (she is 2). I use a texturizing shampoo and plenty of sprays on the days that I am doing scissor work on her. In between on just bath days, I use Ice on Ice spray, which makes her really soft and only use product on her topknot to get it to stand up (for a day or two anyway, lol.)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pups have a very soft coat - it is therefore difficult to shape it into the more styled trims, and most people go for a puppy clip or a version of the Lamb clip for pups. There is a very persistent canard that poodle pups should not be clipped at all until the adult coat comes through - I'm not sure where it came from - perhaps not clipping a show puppy's coat down? - but it crops up all over. The excellent advice from the professional groomers on here is to ignore it, and trim your pup whenever and however you wish! Toy poodles do tend to have soft coats, but it usually gets harsher and easier to shape as they get older.

It is a good idea to plan several short, happy visits to the groomer early on - perhaps just for a meet and treat the first time, then a bath and brush, FFT (face, feet, tail), building up to a full clip.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is Dante before and after his adult clip at a year old.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Whenever you want and into whatever you want. But I recommend taking your puppy in every two to three weeks for a face/feet/tail/bath/brush to get used to the process.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

You can have your puppy clipped at any point, it doesn't matter. I would recommend taking her to the groomers every 2-3 wks for a while though, even if it's just for a face, feet, and tail trim or a bath. Also, plenty of brushing and handling at home. That way, she won't "forget" how to behave in between groomings.  

As far as coat textures: a puppy's coat is typically fairly soft with less texture than an adult dog's coat. Trev's coat was soft, but at the same time I knew he was going to have a gorgeous adult coat because a) his coat would actually stand up and had a certain "feel" to it; it's difficult to describe in writing. I actually have to put my hands on the puppy to tell you if she's going to have a nice coat. And b) he had curls. A lot of poodle puppies I see\hear about have straightish hair..not Trev. His was so curly that literally 15 mins after a blow-dry he was curly again. He still has very curly hair, and his blow-drys don't last more than a day or two. And if he gets damp at all...oh boy.  
I wouldn't describe poodle hair as being "harsh" though....so many people that meet Trev exclaim over how soft he is...so while poodles don't have soft, silky hair like say a yorkie or maltese, they're still plenty soft and "pettable".  I don't think you are going to have to compromise too much in either direction. (I will say that I've met some standards with a lot of wire in their coats, but very few minis and no toys have ever had that really course texture. ) 

I don't have pics of Trev's first clipping, but I do have pics of him as a puppy, in between, and adult. Even in the pics you can see the difference in the coat.  I'll post them as soon as I get to my computer w\ the pics. 

ETA: If you are going with a breeder that shows, you probably will not have to worry too much about the puppy having a nice coat...most show breeders strive for it automatically.


----------

